# Interesting analysis of Grant Morrison's work...



## distressed_romeo (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't Worry About Countdown -- Focus Elsewhere

Brings up a lot of interesting points about most of Grant Morrison's published work, particularly 'Seven Soldiers of Victory'.
Incidentally, Morrison's last trade for DC, 'Batman and Son', was excellent; best Batman trade for a looooooong time. Here's hoping 'Final Crisis' continues the trend next year...


----------

